# "The Best Home Workshops". Announcement!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Lumberjocks, I just received this announcement, so I thought I'd pass it on.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"We are looking all across the United States and Canada for home workshops that would offer something of interest to our readers, and I'd like your help in finding some in your area. What we'd like to do is create a one-time publication, something like "America's Best Home Workshops," that would show detailed photographs, tool and machinery layout, dust collection network, unique storage ideas, and any helpful tips, jigs, or projects that might be waiting to be discovered. If you know of any woodworkers in your area (or even if they're not close) that might have a home shop or a small production shop that really intrigues you and would be interested in helping out, we'd love to hear about it.

Now we're not asking you to send us their contact information. Instead, we'd like you to give them our information and have them contact us at their convenience. Have them contact:

Ira Lacher
[email protected]

or

Ira Lacher
WOOD Magazine
1716 Locust St., LS-221
Des Moines, IA 50309"


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I think we have some folks who would be very competitive. (I'm not one of them)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

same here Wayne.

Pretty exciting, Dick. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I just edited this posting.*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder if they would be interested in Tony's shop…. even though he is outside of North America.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Tikka


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Wayne,
I just put this on Tony's profile. He can check on it if he's interested.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in…


Hehe


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Bob…I think you're shop definately presents some unique solutions. Maybe in the area of potential first aid solutions. LOL…just kidding, my friend. I'm feeling snarky today.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What about you Tom? Are you in?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Bob at least has the nicest tree. Go for it Bob.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL…some day there will be a chain of events like that movie where fate is killing off the actors…my saw will kick back a piece into the band saw switch….it coming on will hit a chisel I left on the table….the chisel will fly through the air cutting the extension cord on the wall….the cord will fall knocking over the halogen lamps…..they will fall into the shelf of leftover paints…stains and other toxic, flammable chemicals….the resulting explosion will blow me into the next county …..where I'll be run over by a truck.

Now here is what I want to build.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out, Dick.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Bob,
Maybe you can build it before they print their publication. You're quite a dreamer.LOL


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi all

I have contatced Wood Magazine and offered information onm my workshop - Thanks guys for the Heads-Up

Bob. I like the forward planning. just be careful of that post behind the table saw. Have you got the space to cut 4' wide and 8' long to the Right of the blade. You should be able to span 18' easily without central supports - they realy to limit layout. My span (without suuport) is 6.6m (21.5') and that can support over 3' of snow…..

When you stop dreaming - Life is Finished


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe…this is just a dream Tony…maybe in 10 years or so. It's also very conceptual. The central bench would be much beefier with storage underneath. All the tools would be on casters so the saw could be moved out slightly to accomodate large panels. All the larger tools would able to be rolled into position and have the table as infeed/outfeed support. But alas it is just a dream….maybe someday.

By the way…all the tools and timber framing you see are components in Sketchup. If you are thinking of laying out a new shop it's a great time saver.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

OK - Bob - I have tried sketch up, but could not get on with it - I still use Visio for my 2-D Layouts ( http://poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/WorkshopAndFinnishingRoom.htm ) KEEP DREAMING


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Some day I'm going to spend some time with Sketchup, but it's going to take more than a day for this *cabbage head* to learn it.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

You guys might like what I've done. I've incorporated a 24'x24' garage into my "fix-it-all" workshop/woodshop and can still park two cars inside.Everything tucks, rolls or stores against the walls which allows the floor space to park the cars. (One of those being a full size F-150!) Even the table-saw folds up! 
I designed my central workbench from "Swedish style plans" then placed it on casters, which allows me to position it anywhere to accomodate any project. It also serves as a storage center for most of my power tools. This bench fits neatly against a wall, alongside my "fixed: L-shaped bench that I use for other "Mad-scientist" stuff. IE: electrical repair, brazing/soldering, fixing the kid's toys, etc. The attic serves as a "poor-man's kiln" and has been great for storing wood. 
Sheet stock storage is a hinged box that rolls out from a wall. There's also an adjustable wood rack above it.
Most all my ideas came from the various publications and re-designing the various plans to fit. I'm still in the process of "making it pretty" but if you'd like more info, just ask! 
Oh! There's also a 'fridge and the beer is always cold!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

DADOO, You should enter it in Wood Magazine, to this address.

*Ira Lacher
[email protected]

or

Ira Lacher
WOOD Magazine
1716 Locust St., LS-221
Des Moines, IA 50309"*


----------

